# VINTAGE RODANIA 1681H 2 REGISTER CHRONOGRAPH



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

WENT TO WEAR THIS TODAY, BUT IT DOESN'T WANT TO PLAY NICELY/// JUST WON'T KEEP GOING NOW OR RESET... 

THOUGHT I'D SHARE SOME PICS ANYWAY. I THINK ITS 1950'S BUT NOT 100& SURE...

I T


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I believe your example dates from mid to late 1950's as the company changed its name for legal reasons (Swiss law) from Rodana to Rodania in 1952/3.

Yours is dialled Rodania but the movement is marked Rodana, confusing, not really just using up old stock movements. :thumbsup:

The company (Rodana) was formed in Grenchen, Switzerland during the early 1930's.

IMO a quality timepiece well worth the trip to a reputable watchmaker.

Here's one of my examples:

Mid 1950's Rodania automatic

Cal: Felsa 700 (Bidynator), 17 jewel.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I USED TO BELIEVE IT WAS CIRCA 1953 BUT CAN'T REMEMBER IF THAT IDEA WAS FROM RESEARCH OR FROM WHENCE IT CAME.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Roddy, press the button marked 'Caps Lock' on the left hand side of your keyboard just the once mate :thumbsup:

Nice lookin' watch by the way :yes:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Rotundus said:


> Roddy, press the button marked 'Caps Lock' on the left hand side of your keyboard just the once mate :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice lookin' watch by the way :yes:


 FORCE OF HABIT, 37 YEARS IN A COMPANY THAT ONLY USED CAPS - CAME OUT CLEARER & EASIER TO READ ON OUR WAYBILLS.

Also I am a terrible typist so tend to just leave it on - makes life easier for me... 

Anyone recognize the movement??


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Judging by the dial, hands and caseback I would say that it is NOT a 1950s watch. Mid to late 60s more like... Really nice watch and should be taken for a service as it's in good shape.

Many of these have RODANA on the movement (if not all of them?). Even some 70s Rodanias.


----------

